# Advice on lead melter?



## roddy (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking at the lee lead melters because they are reasonably priced. Do they work well? I was also looking at Lyman but they look a little more pricy. I'm a firm believer that usually you get what you pay for. Is the Lyman a better quality? Any thoughts are welcome. TY


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been using a Lee Pro IV 20 for the past 8 years pouring 12 ga. shotgun slugs without any issues. This past fall I used it to melt down over 250# various types of scrap lead into 1# ingots.

Just had a custom mold made for a trolling keel weight that will be in 2, 3 and 4 oz sizes that are also going to include a single treble hook. I cannot wait to start pouring these weights and putting some paint on them.

I have had zero issues pouring the large 525 Gr. Lyman Sabot Slugs from the Lee melter.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got this one a couple of months ago. It is a basic one. I got thru netcraft. Here is the link. ******** one sounds great also.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/lead-melters-tools/010774018064.aspx


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I also have the Lee Pro Pot and have no complaints. Been pouring jigs and weights with it for several years.


----------

